# Nala's Upcoming Spay Day



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

This past fall Nala's blood work came back so great that the vet and I discussed that she could be spayed. She is 3 1/2 and has had some liver issues. Her most current bloodwork came back normal (We did not do another Bile Acid Test this round because it all looked so good). She is super healthy and we go to a wonderful holistic vet. 

Our plan is to go early on Wednesday for another round of bloodwork, wait for the results and then go ahead with the surgery.

She has been so happy and so healthy. We have been taking long snowy walks and her confidence has really improved in the last several months. In the long run I think it will benefit her health to be spayed.

Any other thoughts? Is there anything I am missing? Thanks, I am starting to worry about it!

Annie


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

How wonderful that she is doing so well!
We had our liver-issue girl spayed a couple years ago. I think it greatly improved her heath. Her skin/coat has never been better. She is a fantastic eater and is doing really well.
I wish the best for Nala, keep us updated on her recovery-


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for that reply. It is exactly what I needed to hear! 
I will keep you posted. 
Annie


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

It is so good to here her blood work came back good. If I remember Nala had high ALT's. What kind of diet did you end up keeping her on?


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

You are right she did have high ALT's. She has been on the SOJO's( it's oatmeal, barley, very grain based) food that I soak and then add either low fat ground turkey or the slightly fattier dark ground turkey. She has been on that diet for over a year. I also add a lot of veggies-sweet potatoes, green beans, peas and apples. She has gained almost 2 lbs! I have also tried some of the SOJO's grain free food that has freeze dried turkey and sweet potato.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Annie, I am so glad Nala is doing so well! I will keep you both in my thoughts on Wednesday. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What good news for you about Nala! Good luck on continued good results and spay.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Nala's blood work was perfect and she was spayed yesterday. She spent an overnight at the vet's and now we are at home. She is in her bed in a onesy. She is very drowsy but okay. She is eating well so I think that is a good sign. I am not sure how she is not going to run or jump for 10 days.....


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yay Nala!!!! get well soon.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Get well soon Nala!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so happy her blood results were perfect. You must be so relieved that her spay is over with. After the first day or two the time seems to go fast. It's a week today that Milo was done. I wish her a speedy recovery.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Get all healed up soon, Nala!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I am happy she came thru with flying colors!
It is hard after the first few days to keep them down, but I used an x-pen to restrict activity- and let her out alot to go potty and sit with us on the couch. She will be feeling better in no time!


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

She had a rough night, she had an accident (which she never does) then was up in the night to go out and poop a few times, and then had to pee. But has been happily sleeping with me in my office all day. Do I really have to not let her run and jump for 10 days????? I think we will be able to be with her for most of the next 10 days but then will crate her if we go out for an hour. I planned it so we can spend a lot of time with her. I have lots of movies to watch! 

She doesn't seem to be trying to lick her suture but I think I will keep her in the onesie for good measure.

Thanks for the Get Well messages. 

A


----------

